

Is the Android-powered Aigo an iPad killer? - va_coder
http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/49607-is-the-android-powered-aigo-an-ipad-killer

======
TomasSedovic
From the article:

"But does the Aigo have what it takes to be an Apple iPad killer? Well, let us
take a closer look at the specs."

I think when you go that direction, you've lost already. The iPad's success
(or any other Apple product as far as I know) has very little to do with
numbers in a hardware spec.

The people who use their products seem to love the _experience_ not the fact
that it has such-an-such memory or processor. That fabled Apple experience
seems to be combination of great many factors including packaging, marketing,
surface design, hardware specs, software design and the brand.

It's not perfect and it's not for everyone, but if someone is to "kill an
iPad" they must greatly outperform Apple in all these areas -- not just one.

I have yet to see an iPod killer. I doubt it will happen.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Equally if you're looking for a single device to "kill" iPad you've gone in
the wrong direction and missed the whole point of Android. And believing you
have to beat the iPad in every area is exactly the spec checklist mentality
you seem to be warning against. If it can be cheaper for the price conscious
and loaded with specs for the spec conscious (not necessarily in the same
device!) and fill enough market niches left unloved by Apple's strict product
vision then Android will do fine.

~~~
TomasSedovic
Exactly. This is definitely not a one-wins-all situation.

I have dreamed of a tablet device ever since I've seen Star Trek. And while
iPad is the closest thing to it of all the projects currently for sale, it is
not the one I hope to have.

The tablet I desire would not require iTunes or a similar program binding it
to a PC, for instance. Nor would it center around a specific set of
marketplaces.

Personally, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for something like ChromeOS tablet
combined with faster and better Internet.

------
dagw
No. I cannot see this appealing to people seriously considering an iPad. It
doesn't have the screen size (and presumably quality), it doesn't have the
resolution and most importantly it doesn't have the software. I can however
seeing this appealing to people who find the iPad too big and/or expensive and
who aren't too into the whole Apple experience thing.

For something to be even considered an iPad killer it must offer something
significant that the iPad doesn't have (like notion ink's pixelQi screen) and
not just be a couple of hundred dollars cheaper.

------
detst
This device? No, but I'm really hoping to see some quality Android-based
options soon. That's what's so exciting. We have the potential of any hardware
maker coming along and making a great device that suits your needs.

I strongly disagree with the Apple philosophy and choose to vote with my money
and not buy an iPhone or iPad. It's too bad because they make great products
in many ways but just fall short for me.

------
d_r
This is probably off topic, but are there any well-known cases of a product
labeled "$name killer" having actually become a success? Many (unsuccessful)
iPod killers, iPhone killers, and Google killers, to name a few, come to mind
from recent years.

~~~
pavlov
Both Windows NT and Windows 95 were tagged as "OS/2 killer", and that
slaughter-job couldn't have turned out better.

Of course it helps to be the original creator of the product that you set out
to kill... (In this sense, the iPad could deservedly be called the "Mac
killer".)

~~~
tzs
OS/2 was killed by IBM's refusal to market it, the requirement for developers
to jump through painful hoops just to get permission to be considered for
developer status, and their total disdain for those developers who did manage
to get product out.

------
gizmo
iPad killer? I'm going to go with "No chance".

Choppy graphics, unresponsive touch screen, too many ports, too small a
resolution. So from a technical perspective it's not very attractive. Speaking
of attractive, the device is pretty ugly and the swivel flaps look flimsy.

(And can people _please_ stop saying "HD video playback" and "1080p HD
compatible" on a screen that isn't even 500 pixels high!)

Maybe this device will appeal to a some geeks, I dunno. Either way, there's no
chance it will have mass consumer appeal. So: linkbait title.

~~~
pavlov
This device has an HDMI port, so presumably "1080p HD compatible" means that
it can play out 1080p video to an external display through HDMI.

------
GHFigs
When was the last time something hyped as an "X killer" actually killed X?

~~~
junklight
I dunno - I bought some flypaper last year on the promise it would kill flies.
And it did!

~~~
stcredzero
Did it kill enough?

~~~
junklight
it certainly did.

I have to say I went for all the high tech solutions first - zappers and
stuff. The fly paper won hands down. Sugary sticky stuff on some paper -
sometimes the simplest solution is the best one.

------
lurch_mojoff
First, this is mostly a rehash of an Engadget article - little to no original
content here. And second, it doesn't really answer the stated question. It
enumerates the specs of the device and comes to the tired old conclusion that
based on them "...the number one iPad-Killer seems to be Aigo N700."

------
va_coder
I see a product like this appealing to people who shop at WalMart and want a
$200 device. And that's obviously a very large market.

------
foobarbazetc
No.

------
hackermom
Probably not.

